# 2 beautiful Norwegian forest cats need a new home



## Cats cats cats

Hi all  I am posting his on behalf of The Norwegian Forest Cat Society. The text below is a direct copy and paste from Facebook. I believe the Facebook appeal to be more up to date than the website is regarding these two cats.

To all my kitten owners and friends on here.

VERY URGENT WELFARE CASE

I am the welfare officer for the Norwegian Forest Cat Society. I had a difficult case to deal with which started a few months ago. The owners of 2 six year old neutered male Norwegian Forest cats wanted them re homed. Brown Tabby and white and a black and white. The black and white I was told took to spraying due to a change in circumstances from a house to a flat. The owners were "too busy" to correct his behavior and threatened to have him put to sleep. Of course because of this behavior it has taken some time to place them. A home was found and they were placed on Sunday. Sadly there is more to this now. The black and white boy has not sprayed at all but does have an aversion to the litter tray and poos just where he likes. The new placement has broken down and the lady who is very nice - is pulling her hair out. She can no longer keep them. Sadly at this present moment in time I have no room here for them. I contacted the original owner who does not want them back and suggests he is put to sleep! Words have been spoken!
I am appalling to you all - is there anyone out there who could accommodate these two lovely cats - the one with the litter tray aversion will of course need access to the outdoors and it would probably be appropriate for them to have an outdoor life in a chalet and cat run. Or time spent on him to retrain the behavior. It may well be he has been traumatized or experienced pain whilst in the litter box which he has associated with being in there - quite a common phenomenon with cats, or maybe he just does not like the feel of litter on his feet - some people use kitchen paper in these cases. If indoors he will obviously need to be in an environment whereby any deposits can be easily cleaned up. What I need here is total commitment from a dedicated owner who is willing to allow them to enjoy a full life together. Although these cats are through the welfare section I am inclined not to ask for the usual donation. The commitment is far more important.
If anyone is interested do please contact me asap.
Thank you 
I will post pictures next.

Enquire via the website .... Norwegian Forest Cat and Kitten Welfare and Rescue list

Fingers crossed for these two


----------



## Cazzer

What beautiful looking boys they are. Hope there is someone found to love them soon.


----------



## PetloverJo

I hope they get a home soon, they are so lovely, some lovely looking cats on that site.


----------



## Jonescat

What a sad story. Beautiful boys and the b&w boy is gorgeous. Hope the right person comes along real soon.


----------



## catcoonz

I would be happy to provide a temp foster home where i will work on the litter tray issues if needed, sadly i cant offer a perm home.

Will have the kitchen and utility rooms free next week as my queen will be in my bedroom ready to have her babies.

Happy to help but would like the cat club to find a perm home for them and not through myself. 

Oh yes forgot to say i have time, i only work early mornings until end october then have to work alot more hours but for now and until then have plenty of spare time. 

It is quite easy to re litter train adult cats, just time and patience is all it needs and i have done this many times before.


----------



## VioletIndigoSky

Hi,

Are these two boys still available please? What is the adoption fee? 

We could offer an outdoor home with access to an insulated cattery.

Is there any transport available please - we're in Carmarthenshire, West Wales (I don't drive)...?

Many thanks for your help,

Samantha


----------



## Cats cats cats

VioletIndigoSky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these two boys still available please? What is the adoption fee?
> 
> We could offer an outdoor home with access to an insulated cattery.
> 
> Is there any transport available please - we're in Carmarthenshire, West Wales (I don't drive)...?
> 
> Many thanks for your help,
> 
> Samantha


Hi  I don't know if the boys are still available but I will find out for you. If you would like to send me a private message via this forum with your name and telephone number I could maybe arrange for the Norwegian forest Society coordinator to give you a call


----------



## Cats cats cats

I have just sent an email to find out if the boys are still available


----------



## Cats cats cats

VioletIndigoSky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these two boys still available please? What is the adoption fee?
> 
> We could offer an outdoor home with access to an insulated cattery.
> 
> Is there any transport available please - we're in Carmarthenshire, West Wales (I don't drive)...?
> 
> Many thanks for your help,
> 
> Samantha


Hi Samantha  The two boys have found a home already  thanks for thinking of them though and good luck in your search for some new furry friends  xx


----------



## VioletIndigoSky

Wonderful


----------

